# Feeding question



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When I feed my reds, they often swallow a piece of food, than spit it out, swallow it again, spit it out again, and so on (it's almost as if they are juggling with their food)...
I used to believe they only did it with pieces of food too large to swallow, but I've noticed they also do it with small chunks which they could swallow easily.
Also, they often really swallow/eat it only when another one threatens to take the chunk of food away.

It looks pretty funny, but does anyone know why they do this?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey no reason to be sorry about asking questions







. This is normal. In fact all of my fish will do this. I have a RBP that will do this and also I have many cichlids that will do this behavior as well. I have not found any research to back this up yet so I am not 100% sure why they do this. Some thoughts might include a method of tasting, and natural eating behaviors. This is also why they are considered "messy eaters" and recommended that you have a good filtration system within the tank. Sorry if this does not fully answer your question but I will see what else I can find for you


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine do this as well if I give cut up food. I usually feed large pieces of food so they are all taking chunks out of it and they do not spit it out. My rhom does this with feeders, I always thought he was just trying to chew it so he needed to possition it in relation to his teeth. I have seem more than one feeder swim away when he gets spit out.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Snow Cichlid, the reason why I said I was sorry is because you were in favour of a seperate feeding forum... I was just kidding with ya...
I agree it might have something to do with tasting as well as positioning the food in the mouth (like shark often take investigatory bites before they launch an all-out attack), but the latter explanation doesn't explain why they also do it with pieces small enough to swallow at once...

Thanks for your input, guys, keep 'em coming...

btw. Grosse: I'd love to see a video of your rhom spitting out a live feeder after swallowing it. That must be quite a hilarious sight :laugh: Perhaps it's maternal instinct: mouth brooding :laughlong:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I have also seen puffers do this eating behavior as well :0 ... they just dont like to chew with their mouths closed :laugh:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> btw. Grosse: I'd love to see a video of your rhom spitting out a live feeder after swallowing it. That must be quite a hilarious sight :laugh: Perhaps it's maternal instinct: mouth brooding :laughlong:


It is very funny, and he gets so pissed off when they swim away like nothing happened. There will be like 5 other feeders and he will track that one down until he gets him, he is such a dumbass sometimes.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

So he remembers for more than 3 seconds that he's being f*cked with by that specific goldfish.
Man, amazing memory capabilities, those fish


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

it can mean alot of things, sometimes the food is too big to swallow, others can be they dont like the food, they want to angle it better to swallow, they want a piece to come off as with shrimp shells


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

"So he remembers for more than 3 seconds that he's being f*cked with by that specific goldfish.
Man, amazing memory capabilities, those fish "

He sure seems to, but I may be giving him more credit than he deserves. Also, it does not take him much more than 3 seconds to get the escapee.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I always thought fish mouthed their food because they have taste buds. Oh well. :







: Actually, they have throat teeth and they grind it up before swallowing.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> I always thought fish mouthed their food because they have taste buds. Oh well.


they can taste things ... just isn't exactly the same thing as us humans. This is why they refuse to eat some items. I am sure you have experienced this before :laugh:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> I always thought fish mouthed their food because they have taste buds. Oh well. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have throat teeth? Are you f#kcing with me fm2? Are they actual teeth?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I didn't know that either, but when I fed my reds about an hour ago, I looked a bit closer, and indeed noticed they them to move the food around in thier mouths, making chewing motions, before swallowing it (or spitting it out again







)


----------

